# Max's tank!



## Maximumbob (15 Jul 2007)

I took a snap of my main tank today.  The camera is on my mobile phone, so dont be expecting a David Bailey shot!!!

Its a RIO 180 litre, DIY CO2, 2 X 38W T5 arcadia plant pro, inert substrate with JBL balls.  

Fert, normal dosing is Pot sulph and trace twice a week.

I get my nitrate from my fish, and my phos from the tap water.

I have recently put API phoszorb and purigen into my filter and I am very happy with the results.  I am resting the plants atm and will resume fert dosing soon.

I also experimented with the new gallery feature... lets see if I got it right?!?!?

Click here to be magically transported to the UKAPS gallery!!!!!!!!!!

to give you a little taster ....




the full size pic is on UKAPS gallery


----------



## Dave Spencer (27 Jul 2007)

Nice looking tank!

Do you find you need the JBL balls, or are they just added as a luxury item for your heavy rootfeeders?

Secondly, I like the Echinodorus tenellus foreground. i used to have one but i found it very high maintenance in a high tech tank.

Have you got a post prune picture?

Dave.


----------



## Maximumbob (27 Jul 2007)

thanks Dave,

The JBL root balls are there for 2 reasons

 1) my substrate is inert, and they provide extra nutrients.

2) As you guessed they are under the heavy root feeders.

I'm doing a prune tomorrow (if I have time before I go on holidays!!)  I'll try and get a picture up when I return.  Maybe on something a little better than my mobile.  I'll have to wait and see.

Max


----------

